# anyway to stop them?



## hig4s (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a mated pair of angles, wasn't trying, but it happens. They keep laying eggs and terrorizing the rest of the fish in my tank. Don't really have room for or want another tank. Anyway to stop them from breeding?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, get rid of them or one of them, however the other might terrorize for a while still or it will starve itself to death or it will just be fine but sad appearing a bit.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't stop nature.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

YES!!!! Send them to me.

Devil: How young can you sex angels?? I have 2 that I purchased last week. Very small and was wondering their approximate age and sex.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some one might like to buy a mated pair. Don't think you can stop them while they are in the same tank.


----------



## hig4s (Mar 28, 2009)

well they have laid eggs 6 times. The first 3 didn't hatch. 

First two times they hatched I put the fry in a mesh nursery hanging inside the tank and fed them First Bites and baby brine shrimp. Within 3 days they all died. This last time I just left them in the tank and let the parents protect them. Fed First Bites and baby brine shrimp again. I had read to leave the light on all the time, so did. They seemed decent with still about 20 or more swimming around, and saw them eating, or at least trying to eat. This morning (day 5) I only see 1 left??? I don't know what to do, and really don't need the extra work anyway.

I don't know how to ship a fish, but if anyone close enough to pick them up wants a mated pair, (one silver and black and one gold) I'm willing to sell cheap or trade.


----------

